# Ms Priss is 2 today!



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Baby Grrrrrl

Mommy Daddy, Alex, Big Bro Nitro and the annoying bratty cats love ya!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Baby Girl!! Enjoy your special day and many more to come!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Love the second picture!







Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day! Love her smile in the first picture.


----------



## cocokiss (Dec 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday girl! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Veggie (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday pretty girl


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I have got home and she's all snuggly on the couch.. cuddled right up to me with her head on my chest.. cutie! She sends snuggles and nuzzles to you all. Thanks for the Barkday Wishes.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty girl!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy 2nd Birthday!!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Even though a day late, Happy Birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone. she was a happy pup last night! Just wanted some lovin. 

Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

omg, i love the second pic! you've got yourself a beautiful girl!


----------

